# Some locals from tonight



## jamgo (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Renagade (Oct 20, 2009)

Lovin the burtons


----------



## levis04 (Oct 20, 2009)

those sphyrurus are stunning!


----------



## Brettix (Oct 20, 2009)

Not a bad nights herping Jamie.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 21, 2009)

I cant believe you stopped and took photo's of them.:shock:


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2009)

Oxydechis said:


> I cant believe you stopped and took photo's of them.:shock:


 ha ha ha ...yeah no offence but when I seen it was from jamgo ..I was thinking great some hot chilli ones :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jamgo (Oct 21, 2009)

Oxydechis said:


> I cant believe you stopped and took photo's of them.:shock:


 I know but that was the only stuff moving and i was bored .


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2009)

jamgo said:


> I know but that was the only stuff moving and i was bored .


 You need to go and sit on the naughty chair ...and think about your actions


----------



## jamgo (Oct 21, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> ha ha ha ...yeah no offence but when I seen it was from jamgo ..I was thinking great some hot chilli ones :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 I will see what i can dig up on the weekend :lol:


----------



## jamgo (Oct 21, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> You need to go and sit on the naughty chair ...and think about your actions


 I will know better next time if it ain't 6 foot and venomous i won't stop :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2009)

AWWW Jamgo..glad you understand .".in comparison , it is like watching a legend like Peter Brock riding a moped "......hope you get some good hot ones on the weekend


----------



## jamgo (Oct 21, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> AWWW Jamgo..glad you understand .".in comparison , it is like watching a legend like Peter Brock riding a moped "......hope you get some good hot ones on the weekend


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Peter (Oct 21, 2009)

C'mon, guys, nice shot of a female small eye and its food.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 21, 2009)

-Peter said:


> C'mon, guys, nice shot of a female small eye and its food.



, the Burtons will give it a run for it's money.....


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice pic's, i will be going out today since right now it is 30 degrees and should stay pritty warm for tonight, hoping to find some various critters out on the roads.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 21, 2009)

looks like a good night out, you found a granite thickie so it cant all have been bad, though it must have been boring if you where photographing small eyed snakes :lol:


----------



## dpeica (Oct 21, 2009)

Those geckos are amazing. I wish I was there.


----------

